# New C19 arrived in UK with assembly error



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

My shiny new C19 #340 arrived yesterday.
Now it is unpacked I can see one glaring assembly error.
The steam pipe from the lubricator just ends in mid-air after a couple of inches.
There is a screw fitting on the end to connect to something - but what?
http://www.the-wests.com/photos/C19_pipe.JPG 
C19 pipe

This accessory was included in the box, looks like a filler of some sort, but what sort?

Accucraft accessory

Finally, has anyone fitted a C16/19/21 with the optional hand pump?

Thanks,
Hamish


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hamish, 
From the photo you posted, it appears that there is a connecting line that makes a 90 degree turn back toward the boiler and then goes into the backhead. Its a strange looking plumbing arrangement, but then again, I have not spent any time looking at the C-19s. They're just too big for me to store or haul around. Best of luck with your problem. 

Cheers, 
Paul


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

It doesnt look like anything is wrong from your photos. It just looks like the steam line is headed into the boiler tube. This is the superheater. My mogul is set up the same way. Also that fitting is a check valve. It goes into the opening in the boiler where the plug is above your burner. It is used with a hand pump so that water can only be pumped into the boiler and not be forced back out by the boiler pressure.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.

The photo is not very good, but the offending pipe is not connected to anything at the bottom!
It just hangs there.

Hamish


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmmm. Is the loco missing its super heater? Open the smoke box and see if the steam line is in the boiler tube.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not 100% positive... but I don't think there's anything wrong with your loco (based on other pictures i've seen). It may appear that it's not connected to anything, but I think it IS connected to the boiler... there looks to be a small pipe coming out of the boiler right under neath the gas plug that connects to the screw at the end of the pipe. Anyone else know more about it? 

I'm also curious if anyone has installed the hand pump... accucraft's store has two handpumps, one says it's for the AML 0-6-0 locos, and the other for a shay.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hamish, have better look. The superheater (a silver pipe going into the flue) is clearly visible in your photo. Your C-19 is OK. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

In the picture you posted it certainly looks like the steam feed from the lubricator is connected to the superheater tube. If the superheater tube has broken in transit then ring Accucraft and they will sort out fixing it. You could have called Accucraft before posting here ??


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The steam pipe from the lubricator just ends in mid-air after a couple of inches 

Hamish, 
I have a new #340 and it looks just like that. The steam pipe connects to a pipe through the flue going forward. If it is actually loose, then you have a problem, but mine is tight. 

Mine is actually so tight I can't move the air flow collar back! That ring/collar around the jet holder is so you can adjust the airflow into the flue. I moved mine and now it won't go all the way out. Be cautious before experimenting. (My loco was fine before I moved it. It's still fine, actually.)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

has anyone fitted a C16/19/21 with the optional hand pump
I haven't installed a hand pump, but I have tried the check valve with the squirt bottle that I used on my C-16 (which has a Reppingen check valve.) I'm surprised you got the check valve - it usually ships with the pump.

There's a doc on Accu's web site that shows how it installs but doesn't get very specific . Cliff suggested using automobile windshield washer tubing, as it can handle water under pressure (!) I bought some and added 3" to my squirt bottle, and it works fine. 

I think you want the G17-01 pump, and the instructions are here: [url]http://www.accucraftestore.com/manual/Manual-G17-101.pdf[/b][/url]


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Westcott on 14 Nov 2009 11:05 AM 
My shiny new C19 #340 arrived yesterday.
Now it is unpacked I can see one glaring assembly error.
The steam pipe from the lubricator just ends in mid-air after a couple of inches.
There is a screw fitting on the end to connect to something - but what?
http://www.the-wests.com/photos/C19_pipe.JPG 

Thanks,
Hamish

Fire it up and see what happens. 

Or take the fitting apart and inspect. 


Either one will answer your question.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, 

From your photo, it looks just as it should. The fitting that you say 'ends in thin air' is an elbow joint which takes the steam pipe under the burner through the flue tube (enabling the steam to be super-heated) and into the cylinder valves. From the angle of the photo it is just possible to see about 1/4inch of the pipe between the elbow joint and the burner flange, through which it passes. I hope you have many happy hours running this superb loco, but it will take a while to learn all its idiosyncrasies! If you have any difficulties, don't hesitate to ask!


Martin


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies and tips. 
After very careful inspection again I can see, much to my surprise, you were all right and I was wrong. Doh!
The pipe IS connected correctly, but very difficult to see - that's my excuse! 

Now to get steaming.
Hamish


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you *SEEN* the eye doctor lately?

I know we could blame it on those new bifocals!


----------

